
Show HN: Virtual Mojito – Nocode project that curates virtual event resources - felix12777
https://virtualmojito.com/
======
felix12777
Hey community! I’m launching a No-code project on Notion: Virtual Mojito - A
curated directory of 70+ tools for virtual events, webinars, mentorships,
social gatherings, and Hackathons.

I’ve been collecting video conferencing tools and verticalized options since
the beginning of the pandemic. You’re going to see 3 things immediately:

Searchable list of tools for any virtual events Virtual event calendar (Update
every week) Bi-weekly newsletter about events, and resources

Plus coming soon People-matching feature allows you to meet new people
virtually

Excited to hear your feedback. I’m going to update the page anytime soon!

